# Hello all from France !



## papeo (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi every body !

I'm Papeo, french boy (excuse me for my English, wich is not very perfect lol), member of a French club of TT: *ClanTT*.

Now the most important  MY TT !!!  
So it's a 2003 model, 5 speed, Brillant Red, and somes added item's. A foto for illustrate my car :



















See you on the Forum !


----------



## RHTT (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi Papeo,

Welcome to the Forum...have a good look around there is loads of information and advice on the TT. Smart looking car you have...same colour as mine 

Regards

Robin


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Bonjour from England.. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Welcome to the forum.

Like The TT Very 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Are you going to the Clan TT get together in September?


----------



## papeo (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi, Thanks a lot for hte welcome 

I don't know if i can come in September, but i wish


----------

